# Songs/Lyrics that you can relate to...



## cblack (Jul 15, 2010)

I've noticed that there are certain songs or certain lyrics, that i can relate and connect to. Just wondered what your's were.. ?


----------



## TallGuy (May 31, 2011)

"Fair weather friends of mine" -> Get Born Again by Alice in Chains


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Really old song but still awesome anyway. Definitely love these lyrics






Who the hell is he anyway?
He never really talks much
Never concerned with status but still leaving them star struck
Humbled through opportunities given despite the fact
That many misjudge him because he makes a living from writing raps
Put it together himself, now the picture connects
Never asking for someone's help, or to get some respect
He's only focused on what he wrote, his will is beyond reach
And now it all unfolds, the skill of an artist

Full Lyrics: http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/fortminor/rememberthename.html


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Iris- Goo Goo Dolls
"I don't want the world to see me because I don't think they will understand.
When everything's made to be broken, I just want you to know who I am."

Crawling- Linkin Park
"crawling in my skin, these wounds they will not heal. 
fear is how I fall,
confusing what is real."


----------



## Zach Attack (Aug 28, 2011)

John Lennon - Imagine





Old song, but it has a great meaning. :yes


----------



## Kellums (Sep 20, 2011)

Killing Time by Bayside
"I spent all my life waiting for a moment to come (to come) Walking single file waiting for a moment to come, but it wont. I'm half-way to happy now and I always mistake it for progress....But can a person make a difference if he never makes a sound."


----------



## kitty kat (Jul 11, 2011)

That's Not My Name- Ting Tings

Holding back, everyday the same
Don't wanna be a loner
Listen to me, oh no, I never say anything at all
But with nothing to consider they forget my name


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Take A Chance On Me - JLS

Verse 1 (Aston) : 
Your so scared to fall in love, coz you end up in the dust, everytime, everytime. now you see us all the same, like our words are just a game, spitting lies, dirty lies. 
Verse 2 (Oritse): 
I know you know there's something here, but you cannot get past the fear, i can help you make it clear.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Heart Turns to Stone - Foreigner
She's that kind of woman
She'll do fine on her own

Photograph - Def Leppard
I see your face every time I dream
On every page every magazine
So wild so free so far from me
You're all i want my fantasy


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

"my whole world ended the moment you left me"- David Ruffin


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Staind - It's Been Awhile


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

"I’m no stranger to this place
Where real life and dreams collide
and even though i fall from grace 
I will keep the dream alive
I will keep the dream alive"


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

There's a lot, but these are the most standout to me - 

Burn Season - Carry On

"Cause I know I can't let go,
Am I just dead and lonely?
I'm stuck and incomplete,
Still I know I must
Carry on, carry on
Leave it all behind.
Carry on when you're wrong,
Am I dying inside?
Close my eyes to remind,
How you look when you smile,
Carry on when you're wrong,
I'll pretend I'm alright"

Bulletproof Messenger - Wake Up Call

"Nothing ever comes in my search for something
So I'll spend my life just waiting for nothing
(Its hard to stop, so ready or not) 
Somethings gotta give in my search for nothing
So ready or not here are the words that are coming

We're so close, but so far
Lookin back this never seemed so hard
But we are, what we are
This is a wakeup call
So stay strong and hold on
We can only take it for so long
Just stand up and stand tall
This is a wakeup call"

SR-71 - Tomorrow

"I'm not afraid of tomorrow,
I'm only scared of myself,
feels like my insides are on fire, 
and I'm looking through the eyes of someone else"

Stone Sour - Socio

"I remember now, but I still have my doubts
I think it's gonna be today
Everybody came, but it's just not the same
Why did it have to be today?
Now my chest is tight, no, I am not all right
It doesn't have to be this way
Why does it have to be this way?

I don't know what's wrong,
It's like I'm too far gone
It doesn't matter, anyway
Fear is in my heart, just when I stop, it starts
And I can never live this way

Freedom in a cage, no sun and too much rage
I don't know how much I can take
Push it down inside, but it know just where I hide
I know that "normal" is hard to fake
Bleeding into life, it's like a thousand knives
Are slowly turning me to this
Why does it have to be like this?

I don't know what's wrong,
It's like I'm too far gone
It doesn't matter, anyway
Fear is in my heart, just when I stop, it starts
And I can never live this way"

And pretty much all of Janus's album "Red Right Return"


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

arms by christina perry 

" i hope that you se right through my walls"

i want a guy who can see through all of the bull**** that i put up. idk how to explain but i wish that i could find a guy who would resist me while i try to push him away. Thats wat i do, push ppl away. thats why i dont have any real freinds or a boyfreind


----------



## MeggieGirl (Jul 8, 2011)

Quite a few of the songs already mentioned, Iris and Arms(Christina Perry) especially. Another one I quite like is "sick of dreaming" by Alexander Cardinale (youtube it, a really good song)


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

"Creep" by Radiohead

I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

The Offspring- Cool to Hate

"I hate teachers
I hate school
I hate the cheerleaders
And anyone who's cool"


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Infexxion:1059319319 said:


> There's a lot, but these are the most standout to me -
> 
> Burn Season - Carry On
> 
> ...


I love Burn Season and Janus too.

Say It-Janus

"No one can harm you worse than the words said in your own mind.
I can't believe, I let myself believe this lie."


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

"When you walk without ease 
On these 
Streets were you were raised 
I had a really bad dream 
It lasted 20 years, 7 months, and 27 days 
I never, I'm alone, and I 
Never, ever oh ... had no one ever" 





"Where figures from the past stand tall,
And mocking voices ring the halls.
Imperialistic house of prayer,
Conquistadors who took their share.

That keep calling me,
They keep calling me,
Keep on calling me,
They keep calling me..." 





"Don't get any big ideas
They're not gonna happen

You paint yourself white
And fill up with noise
But there'll be something missing..."





These are some of them


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible (Apr 3, 2011)

"Time Won't Let Me Go", The Bravery


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

*Welcome to My Life by Simple Plan:*
I think everyone can relate to this song. Go to the link below to find the lyrics.
http://www.elyrics.net/read/s/simple-plan-lyrics/welcome-to-my-life-lyrics.html

*Mountains by Lonestar:*
There are times in life when you gotta crawl,
Lose your grip, trip and fall
When you can't lean on no one else,
That's when you find yourself
I've been around and I've noticed that
Walk-in's easy when the road is flat
Them danged 'ole hills will get you every time.
Yeah, the good Lord gave us mountains so we could learn how to climb

*Firework by Katy Perry:*
Do you ever feel like a plastic bag
Drifting through the wind, wanting to start again?
Do you ever feel, feel so paper thin
Like a house of cards, one blow from caving in?

Do you ever feel already buried deep?
Six feet under screams but no one seems to hear a thing
Do you know that there's still a chance for you
'Cause there's a spark in you?

. . .

You don't have to feel like a waste of space
You're original, cannot be replaced
If you only knew what the future holds
After a hurricane comes a rainbow


----------



## insanityartist (Sep 14, 2011)

Rid Of Me- PJ Harvey...hehe..


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

"my whole world eneded the moment you left me" Daid ruffins


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

lots of good songs on here 
i can relate to several but the first that comes to my mind is Hollow Crown by ARCHITECTS:
There, there must be
An easier way
To release these feelings
So, so far from home
I need your voice
To hold my head together
So, so far from home
I need your voice
To lift my lonely state of mind
You, you can but wait
for me to return
For me to show you how I felt
These months have blurred
And they just fly by
I need to feel you right by my side
As the sea breeze hits my lungs
It takes me back to where I belong
To where I belong


----------



## AtmosphereIsHipHop (Sep 7, 2011)

the dive by eyedea


----------



## brianna (Sep 29, 2011)

The #1 song right now that I think relates to my life is "Outside Looking In" by Jordan Pruitt. It was in some Disney movie a few years ago and when I heard it I was like "OMFG. THAT'S EXACTLY HOW I FEEL."






"You don't know how it feels to be outside the crowd,
You don't know what it's like to be left out,
And you don't know how it feels to be your own best friend, 
On the outside looking in."


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Found these lyrics on youtube.




Howling at the moon 
though it refuse to see
howling at the moon
though it refuse to speak

I'm not drinking it in
head spinnin 
got my eyes locked in
knocked your socks off
grinnin cause i know you
too well to suppose
anything more, prose
winning the score 
come one 
give me some more

Now
There isn't anything
different here no
you just didn't know me
though i'm still growing, only
getting bigger 
quicker than you realize
sizing me up
please
this tiger's eyes
burning bright
in the forest of the

Nightfall you stall
waiting for a figure
you call 
the man upstairs
say keep it quiet in the hall
all the people smoking
pall malls stalling 
at the strip mall
all you want is something better
get it together

Got this earth 
on our shoulders
like a boulder getting
bigger when I'm older
I suppose you'll
try to help me with the load
though I don't know
if you've noticed ..
that the myth of sisyphus
it ain't a myth
it's an an
anti-narrative
about futility and grit
god am i dead
or am i alive 
it's hard to tell
when it feels so, well,
empty inside



But we're here for the ride and we're here to survive
and we're here where's the party where's the liquor what's the vibe
could we be any sicker could this be more fly
buzz words got me thinking this is my kind of dive
dress code got me thinking these are my kind of people
here is the church and here is the steeple
songs of love rhyme tight and even 
AABA lost all meaning
where were you when i was dreaming
where were you when i was leaving....


what are you when the fanfare all the 
tension lies still
just a single man
rolling a single rock up a hill


----------



## Underscore (Sep 7, 2011)

*"Braveheart" ~ Gomband*

"Firstly, I lied to myself
Secondly, my chest ached
So thirdly, I pretended not to notice it

I feel fine with this
I'm all right now
Because it's okay that I'm not myself

The weak and timid Braveheart
Is scared of getting hurt
Ah, you should laugh at it

Embracing what little courage I have
There's nothing to do but shutting my eyes and moving on
Ah, even if I know it's reckless

Getting overtaken by regret
I must run away quickly, quickly
So I threw away the things I cherished

When I realized it
I was only simply living on
Because that's what my worth is like

Your name is remarkable, Braveheart
Despite that you're of no use
Ah, yet you still move

What should I wish from life?
My trembling heart tears apart
Ah, I can't help but want to live

I've already had enough

Even though I'm not sad
My tears overflow
Ah, I wonder why they are warm

Ah, you told me so, Braveheart
Even how it'd be like this
Ah, I'm sorry, it's my fault

Expending all of the courage I have
I'll open my eyes and look forward
Ah, even when it's like this, the world is shining

C'mon, I wonder if you can laugh now
Have the courage to keep losing
Don't fear getting hurt
C'mon, indeed that is my Braveheart"


----------

